# Kid punches 67 year old then gets beaten the fvck out of



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

I love seeing this cocky cvnt come unstuck!






Mortal combat remix


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

fvcking brilliant :lol: what a sausage :lol:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

haha :] thought a member of the crowd was gonna help him, didnt see that coming


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

The 67 year was being a racist pr**k though. Shame he didn't get a hiding to be honest.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

What did he say that was racist? :confused1:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

SA12 said:


> The 67 year was being a racist pr**k though. Shame he didn't get a hiding to be honest.


 why what did he say?


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Listen to it. He said the guy should be spit shining his shoes...

Plus the elderly black woman on the bus is telling the younger guy that the old guy is not worth it even though she must have heard his comments.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

That was fcuking amazing!


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

SA12 said:


> Listen to it. He said the guy should be spit shining his shoes...
> 
> Plus the elderly black woman on the bus is telling the younger guy that he is not worth it even though she must have heard his comments.


 Didnt notice that. although he looked like he was after the old man unleashed the guns


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lmao.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

seems like the old git started it.,..


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

corbuk said:


> seems like the old git started it.,..


Read my post above... He did.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

From what I can work out, he was referring to a comment the young bloke made as he walked past earlier.

Maybe one of our American friends can help because I can barely make it out :lol:


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

I am pretty sure the guy asks him how much he charges for a spit shine and it kicks off from there mate 

Still a nice example that old guys can handle themselves though


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

SA12 said:


> Listen to it. He said the guy should be spit shining his shoes...
> 
> Plus the elderly black woman on the bus is telling the younger guy that the old guy is not worth it even though she must have heard his comments.


The guys 67 - how many people that age do you know who dont hold views or joke about racist things? Personally i dont think it was racist. He doesnt have to be black to be polishing his shows, just below him class wise its got nothing to do with colour!

Personally good on the older chap! I wouldnt dream about acting that way to an elderly person... or mabe thats just because i was bought up nicely


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

SA12 said:


> I am pretty sure the guy asks him how much he charges for a spit shine and it kicks off from there mate
> 
> Still a nice example that old guys can handle themselves though


+1


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lmfao the mortal kombat one is quality.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

Love it when cocky little pr*cks get what they desrve.

Did you see the pathetic little punch he threw at the old guy?? :lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well even if he did start it, he moved down the bus to stop it going any further and the black guy thought to himself the old fart is a $hit house i will go and beat him up, he should of just left it, but oh knoiw he had to push it lol.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

SA12 said:


> I am pretty sure the guy asks him how much he charges for a spit shine and it kicks off from there mate
> 
> Still a nice example that old guys can handle themselves though


There was talk about spit shining, but I think the old guy said that the black guy had said something about it so he then said something. So the black guy might have said, "do you think I should be sp1t shining your shoes?" and the old guy said "how much for a spit shine?" for example. Probs something like that happened and the black guy took it the wrong way.

The old guy went to the front of the bus to avoid conflict anyway so the black guy should have left it and not tried to look hard.


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

lmfao at mortal kombat remix haha


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Fcukin class


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

I want to be that old boy when i grow up!


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

No ones mentioned the racist comments coming from the girls behind the camera, goading him "say it again pinky" I think the black guy has just taken whatever the older guy said out of proportion or was showing off to the girls.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah buddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!

i love that 67 yr old guy,he's a hero!!!

he told him not to fcuk with him,hahahahahahahahaha,fairplay to the epic beard guy!!!

that cnut had no respect for his elders!!!

he should of said sorry and apologised as soon as he started,cos anyone could of seen he was a pensioner,and then he stated he was 67 yr old ffs!!!!

hail epic beard guy and dont under-estimate him!!!!!

the mortal kombat vid was excellent!!!

"finish him"

that boy was dripping with blood,hahahah all quiet now,aint he,hahahahaha!!!

i heard that pinky comment,they was even inciting the fight against the old man,ffs...whats the matter with these young no respecting mutha's...is what they are like here...


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

The lad was after bother, he got it. The oldman went to the front to move away and the lad wouldn't let it drop. Serves him right. If he wasn't after trouble, why was his freind filming it all?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

LOL that was funny, as to "alleged" racism, we have all seen and heard what we want to on the film. Also we have seen a piece of film that starts mid way through a discussion.

I think it says more about us as viewers and our need to "label"

I do love the way the victim completely underestimates the old boy. Plus even at 67 the old boy uses the age old excuse "he started it" LMFAO.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ha ha the old man mullered the kids nose when he unleashed the guns. I didn't hear anything racist.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Once again, KRS excels himself in the field of community relations for the purpose of UK-M hilarity! :laugh:

Loved it!

A$$hole's sitting there after getting a beating from a pensioner saying "I'll kill him if he comes back".

BTW folks ..........

the only racist comments I heard were directed at the caucasian gentleman who dispensed the aforementioned righteous beating.

Although, to be fair, this is probably because EITHER

a) Those were the only racist comments on the tape OR

B) I'm a racist.

You know who you are - don't bring that bull$hit in here anymore.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Superb vid, mortal combat remix has me rolling around  

The guy is pretty hench for a 67 yr old


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im guessing the black guy said something about him shining shoes and the white guy just responded. either way. one of the funniest videos ive ever seen. some guys need to stop trying to show off so much.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

SA12 said:


> The 67 year was being a racist pr**k though. Shame he didn't get a hiding to be honest.


The only racist coment I heard was the black lad call him pinky, and I think wwe all know it was a racist coment about his colour.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lmfao. this was the video from after, beard guy trying to find his bag:


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

only thing I saw was lack of respect for old people and the black girls insighting racial violence,I for one am glad the guy got a slap it was deserved the old guy tried to avoid canfrontation but the young guy was trying to be the big man, to make it worste they never let the old guy get his stuff,isnt it strange the way the aggressor is sudenly the victim and everyones on his side afterwoods.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

omg i love this video so much.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

I remember a few years ago i was talking to my mates dad and he said "You must be out of your *cotton-picking mind*" and he couldn't understand why i lost my temper FFS


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd never dream of punching an elderly man, no matter what he said or done, that was just totally out of proportion and disrespectfull, the young lad should have just respected him for moving down the bus to avoid conflict, just a bad joke taken the wrong way.

But sh!t, the epic beardy man followed through with "don't fvck with me" :laugh: beat the crap out of him, he just gutted he got beat up by a old man, he even sounds like he's guna cry at the end!! :laugh:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

First off that "old man" is never 67, 50 at most IMO and also the video has been edited so you can't hear how the conversation started............most likely the white guy made a derogatory comment to the black guy to spit shine his shoes and then the black guy rightly kicked off!


----------



## B Nick (Aug 11, 2009)

cant beat old man strength


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone who mensioned this was racist hasn't listened to there conversation properly.

I agree with some of the above posts.

The black guy firstly puts the idea of racism into the conversation by mensioning a brother has to spit shine shoes earlier before the video, he obviously has a chip on his shoulder? (maybe the old guy bumped into him?)

The old guy even stated he wasn't friends with this, meaning that he isnt trying to be racist.

The old guy then trys to distance himself so it doesn't get violent.

But the black guy can't leave it and tries to bully the old man, who just so happens to be able to handle himself. He throws the first punch as well, so it was just self defence and he actually left it alot sooner than most of us would id say.

And yeah on a side note the women calling him pinky is obviously a racist comment thought of by herself.

The black guy was just trying to act hard and failed.

I wrote this because im sick of the racist card being used when clearly the motivation of the black guy was to be "the hard man" and people are usually scared to make a stand.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

"Ever notice how you come across somebody once in a while you shouldn't have fvcked with?" :lol:

love this video, even if he did say something to the black guy first don't give him an excuse to hit him, some old man said something to me i wouldnt go down the bus after him


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

PHHead said:


> First off that "old man" is never 67, 50 at most IMO and also the video has been edited so you can't hear how the conversation started............most likely the white guy made a derogatory comment to the black guy to spit shine his shoes and then the black guy rightly kicked off!


 :lol: :lol:

Yeh sure, he's only 4 years older than me, take the blind fold off and the

ear plugs out and watch it again.

Nobodies mentioned that with that beard the old guys obviously on the juice,

fecking roid rage at its worst:lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

didnt hear much but for a young guy to kick off on an old guy like that is wrong and he thought it would be an easy fight and he got smashed to bits.

Ive had old guys mouth off at me on the door and Ive just told them to fcuk off cos Im not threatened by them so no reason to hit them.

The guy thought he had an easy fight, thats the real issue behind that.

If it had been a guy as big as me for example I doubt he would have kicked off so readily or maybe got some of his mates to help.

MK vid is awesome. :lol:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

oh and the girls videoing should be dry bummed with a cucumber, trying to stir up a fight with an old man


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

Yessss matey!! Right behind you on this one!! he had thrown the first punch so give him some of the "panther" :thumb:



BlitzAcez said:


> Anyone who mensioned this was racist hasn't listened to there conversation properly.
> 
> I agree with some of the above posts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

made my day,

"beat his white ass, FUC-K his ass"

****ING OWNED!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

It's funny to watch so many white people go he was being racist blah blah.. and ignore the pinky comment or as above "beat his white ass, fvck his ass". Racism is a two way thing people, and untill people start respecting it can also be directed towards whites I dont see a solution in the near future.

Anyway if a old black man stood before me and called me a stupid white cracker or whatever, I might verbally give it back but *I WOULD NEVER* think of lifting a hand towards him. Bad manners, up bringing etc.. etc.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Great to see that coloured thug get a sound beating. Too many of them think they can play the race card and intimidate upstanding citizens, makes me feel sick.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Racism sh*t aside, quality vid, good on the old man!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Absolute quality.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

good combo's by the old man..... fatality


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

i must be racist because i think it was deserved.

"im gonna kill that *****!" - fail for some many, many reasons.

the top being that the oapbeardysantabirdseye dude had left quite a while ago and it was all videoed and then your friend uploaded it on the net.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

that's just the way love goes...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmmmm. Some very good posts in this thread.

The older generation grew up when racism was, if not accepted, at least tolerated. I work in Germany and have family members who don't talk to me any more as they see me as tolerating the Nazis, when fascism is certainly not the dominate view in Germany now.

Racism is definitely a two way street and anyone of any skin tone or culture can be racist against someone who is different.

A mark of being adult, is that even if you are subject to abuse, you should respect your elders and, even if you respond verbally, you certainly should not hit someone.

Violence begets violence, as that video demonstrates admirably.

In some ways I actually feel sorry for the young guy as he is clearly being egged on/goaded by the girl filming to go and punch the old guy.


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

PHHead said:


> First off that "old man" is never 67, 50 at most IMO and also the video has been edited so you can't hear how the conversation started............most likely the white guy made a derogatory comment to the black guy to spit shine his shoes and then the black guy rightly kicked off!


lol, my dad's 58 and looks a lot younger than he does! Excellent vid though

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

"never judge a book by its cover"


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Khaos said:


> "never judge a book by its cover"


 Not even this one??


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> Not even this one??
> 
> View attachment 37232


That is a magazine GHS.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

does it make me gay the first thing i saw when i looked at that cover was chuck liddel rather than some big tits? lol


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

My foot up yer ass... pwnd rofl


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> That is a magazine GHS.


 

It was a joke Christopher :whistling:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> does it make me gay the first thing i saw when i looked at that cover was chuck liddel rather than some big tits? lol


 YES!


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

Did the rat filming the video rob someones bag?

She says 'go through that ****' about a bag and you see her pick it up


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> does it make me gay the first thing i saw when i looked at that cover was chuck liddel rather than some big tits? lol


Err.. Yes! :lol: :lol:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Miller said:


> Did the rat filming the video rob someones bag?
> 
> She says 'go through that ****' about a bag and you see her pick it up


Yeah that's the bearded man's bag, he came back for it in the other video that was posted and they wouldn't let him have it back, hence why he was going nuts.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah he wants his bag back dammit.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> yeah he wants his bag back dammit.


 Gay


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

what? if someone took my bag id go nuts. have my chuck liddel mags in there


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> what? if someone took my bag id go nuts. have my chuck liddel mags in there


 :lol: :lol:

Gay


----------



## TmcG (Feb 15, 2010)

HaHaHa that was a good clip :lol:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

lol at bottem picture


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LMFAO how old is this? they already made all of them pics? lol amberlamps


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

I've just had it explained that "why a ****in' brotha gotta spit shin yo' shoes?"

is a figure of speech meaning, "Move you feet so I can get past you".


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Titchy Dan said:


> The guys 67 - how many people that age do you know who dont hold views or joke about racist things? Personally i dont think it was racist. He doesnt have to be black to be polishing his shows, just below him class wise its got nothing to do with colour!
> 
> Personally good on the older chap! I wouldnt dream about acting that way to an elderly person... or mabe thats just because i was bought up nicely


agree with all of this post


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

i see tough guys like u and i slap the **** outa them lol... what a legend

bring amberlands:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Santa got roid rage :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

hes fvkcing crazy





 duno if that has been posted yet..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Lovely technique in the first punch by the old fella thats the one that done the damage he was out on his feet after that! In his day the old man was prob a scrapping machine! lol


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

i love when people get what they deserve. the young guy clearly has no respect for his elders. got what he deserved reminds me of all the happy slapping vids that back fired classic.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

PHHead said:


> First off that "old man" is never 67, 50 at most IMO and also the video has been edited so you can't hear how the conversation started............most likely the white guy made a derogatory comment to the black guy to spit shine his shoes and then the black guy rightly kicked off!


where is your fcukin heaad at, ye i always film bus journey's myself just incase a pensioner attacks me or somone else, you don't attack the elderly, full stop.


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey...nice to see..ya again BUS BUDDY


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

lemar got fvcked up!! good old kick in the head would have rounded it of nicely


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

''I told you not to **** with me''

hahahaha


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I think both are being @ssholes, clearly the old guy started it but the young pr**k, i still wouldn't thru a punsh at 67 years old anyway no matter what he do.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Few more that i found, slightly off topic but what the hell. The first one is russian supermarket security gaurds, check out the guy who gets knocked out first. The security gaurd gives him a massive kick while he's down.








">


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Cheese said:


> Few more that i found, slightly off topic but what the hell. The first one is russian supermarket security gaurds, check out the guy who gets knocked out first. The security gaurd gives him a massive kick while he's down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ruthless guards fcuk me was their a need to kick a guy whi already out cold? :confused1:


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

nothing to do with racism haaaa right so why is the vast of the majority of people black ot the back of the bus as they got told to do and that old wana be starts his crap and runs to front , you cant teach an old dolg new tricks eh


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

SA12 said:


> I am pretty sure the guy asks him how much he charges for a spit shine and it kicks off from there mate
> 
> Still a nice example that old guys can handle themselves though


obviously something was said before the video was rolling

the end of the day the old guy walked off and the black dude hit him first


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

the back o the bus they canny sing they canny sing


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

ps any black people got any views on this?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

celtic72 said:


> nothing to do with racism haaaa right *so why is the vast of the majority of people black ot the back of the bus as they got told to do* and that old wana be starts his crap and runs to front , you cant teach an old dolg new tricks eh


Who told them to sit at the back of the bus?????

The old man moved away to avoid a conflict. Perhaps he knew what he was capable of doing and wanted to avoid it.

Didnt take a rocket scientist to work out which way this thread would have gone!


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

lmfao, that made my fcuking day


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

celtic72 said:


> nothing to do with racism haaaa right so why is the vast of the majority of people black ot the back of the bus as they got told to do and that old wana be starts his crap and runs to front , you cant teach an old dolg new tricks eh


Who got told what to do??? are you sugesting that black people have been told to ride on the back of the bus??? I very much doubt that, I reckon the fella was baited then when he reacted, they taunted him further, and goaded the lad on to commit an act of violence.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Not sure if anyone saw this video, i can't find it i saw it only once, a guy was stealing old dude back pocket in super market cashier line, funny $hit the old bastard is an x marine, Golden gloves winner, he turn around and beat the living [email protected] out of the theaf, i hope to find that video again


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My dad is in his late 60's and got started on by 3 young lads in their late teens when he was walking back to the car from the fish and chip shop one friday night a few years back. One of them shoved him so he walked back to the car to put his fish and chips down and then went back and punched the biggest one to the ground and fronted up to the others. At this point they backed off and left him alone so he went home and had his dinner. About an hour later the police turned up saying that he had been reported for assault and the lads had given his car reg number to them!

It turns out that one of the coppers was a member of the rowing club that my dad was a chairman of at the time and the charges eventually got dropped. Off the record the copper told my dad that the lad was a local trouble maker and had it coming.

My dad is 6ft 2, 15 stone and a champion rower. He's not the sort of bloke that you would want hitting you even if he is old, he's fitter, more muscular and stronger than most people a third of his age.

Just shows how stupid the common thug is i suppose.....


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone who goes looking for trouble deserves a good kicking!!!

It does not matter what colour the guy was he was a pr1ck a got what he deserved!!

The two stupid b1tches filming should have got a slap as well!!!!


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

here we go lol back in the days black people were slaves to the pinkys and werent allowed privilages which went as far as bus sharing so the majority of pinkys made sure if they were to be seated in bus it would be the back so in my opinion this so called 67 yr old guy still thinks that way and he was the catalist in his old fashioned thinking , thats what a think .


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

celtic72 said:


> here we go lol back in the days black people were slaves to the pinkys and werent allowed privilages which went as far as bus sharing so the majority of pinkys made sure if they were to be seated in bus it would be the back so in my opinion this so called 67 yr old guy still thinks that way and he was the catalist in his old fashioned thinking , thats what a think .


the bloke got a pasting end of story. are you one of his mates?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

celtic72 said:


> here we go lol back in the days black people were slaves to the pinkys and werent allowed privilages which went as far as bus sharing so the majority of pinkys made sure if they were to be seated in bus it would be the back so in my opinion this so called 67 yr old guy still thinks that way and he was the catalist in his old fashioned thinking , thats what a think .


So if a white man sits at the back of the bus he is insiting violence? Funny that :confused1: . Surely if white people didn't sit at the back of the bus then they would be seen to be rascist for not breaking down barriers and keeping the segregation?

Btw - us green folk have to sit on the roof of the bus... rascist b4stards!!!


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

not his m8 just dont like people trying to justify old fashioned racisim even though the video was edited


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

no whites put down the segragation as they have done for years and still are and im not racist just aware


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

im SNP not BNP


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

celtic72 said:


> no whites put down the segragation as they have done for years and still are and im not racist just aware


I bet your real fun at parties mate:whistling:


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

not the day tel lol just peed off way the world the now lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

celtic72 said:


> not the day tel lol just peed off way the world the now lol


what do you mean?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I liked the way the black guy was saying "i'm gonna fvck you up" after just taking a complete hiding off the old fella. Yeah, why didn't you then??? :lol:

Don't say it, just fvcking do it or shut the fvck up!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I liked the way the black guy was saying "i'm gonna fvck you up" after just taking a complete hiding off the old fella. Yeah, why didn't you then??? :lol:


because he is a loudmouth ****


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> because he is a loudmouth ****


Alot of them about. It'sa always refreshing seeing the aggressor taking a kicking. There's that happy slapping of those 2 kids in a park slapping some guys girlfriend as they walked past her. The guy was obviously a boxer as he just tears into the 2 of them and takes them apart. Absolute gold. :thumb:


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

attitudes from people who watch a clip on video and try justify violence saying he deserved it i say no to violence and to be an elder to assault a younger do you wonder where all youth these days carry guns an knifes you learn from your peers


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Alot of them about. It'sa always refreshing seeing the aggressor taking a kicking. There's that happy slapping of those 2 kids in a park slapping some guys girlfriend as they walked past her. The guy was obviously a boxer as he just tears into the 2 of them and takes them apart. Absolute gold. :thumb:


saw that yesturday. love it when these ****s get a hiding. shame i never get to meet them


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I liked the way the black guy was saying "i'm gonna fvck you up" after just taking a complete hiding off the old fella. Yeah, why didn't you then??? :lol:
> 
> Don't say it, just fvcking do it or shut the fvck up!!!!


Exactly what i though... priceless!

I forwarded the video to my mate saying - "i'm the old fella and your the black dude, for authenticity please note the end statement once the old bloke leaves the bus"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

honestly guys do you think if it was a 67 yr old and a white teenage guy fighting on a bus it would be on youtube come on ffs


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheese said:


> Exactly what i though... priceless!
> 
> I forwarded the video to my mate saying - "i'm the old fella and your the black dude, for authenticity please note the end statement once the old bloke leaves the bus"
> 
> :lol: :lol:


The fact he was bleeding like a slaughtered lamb just made it even funnier. :laugh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

celtic72 said:


> honestly guys do you think if it was a 67 yr old and a white teenage guy fighting on a bus it would be on youtube come on ffs


Yep. I'd pay money to see a video of my old dad knocking down the little tw4t that tried to assault him and got put on his 4rse.

Stop trying to make it a race issue.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

celtic72 said:


> honestly guys do you think if it was a 67 yr old and a white teenage guy fighting on a bus it would be on youtube come on ffs


Yes! There's a video of Dominic Burne off radio 1 mowing his lawn for 10 minutes, why wouldn't there be a vid of that scenario?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Epic beard man FTW shoe shine boy EPIC FAIL hahaha quality


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

here maybe am going to deep but hey if it was tyson when he was a boy oooo the fun


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

celtic72 said:


> here maybe am going to deep but hey if it was tyson when he was a boy oooo the fun


tysons a professional athlete who was bought up by a white pensioner so bad example! try again


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

celtic72 said:


> here maybe am going to deep but hey if it was tyson when he was a boy oooo the fun


But if that was the scenario it would be... young black thug lad beats up defenceless 67 yr old man. Instead of young black thug gets whats coming to him.... slightly different situation.

Now if it was young white thug gets ass whooped by 67 yr old black man, everyone would be here cheering on the old man, and no one would even mention race!!!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Smitch said:


> My dad is in his late 60's and got started on by 3 young lads in their late teens when he was walking back to the car from the fish and chip shop one friday night a few years back. One of them shoved him so he walked back to the car to put his fish and chips down and then went back and punched the biggest one to the ground and fronted up to the others. At this point they backed off and left him alone so he went home and had his dinner. About an hour later the police turned up saying that he had been reported for assault and the lads had given his car reg number to them!
> 
> It turns out that one of the coppers was a member of the rowing club that my dad was a chairman of at the time and the charges eventually got dropped. Off the record the copper told my dad that the lad was a local trouble maker and had it coming.
> 
> ...


My grandad was welter weight all forces champion in WW2, so when similar thing happened to him when he was about 70yo by a group of local thugs, he decked 4 or 5 of them out cold, cannot remeber the exact figure, they were brothers known to the police.They never landed one on him. Police came to his house and had a cup of tea with him, gave him a pat on the back and said off the record they've been waititng for soemone to do them over, just deserts. Proper character my grandad, all I ever got out of him was "stupid old cow" in a cockney accent about my gran. He' slived in Yorkshire since 1943 but still so cockneyed up, it was painful. :lol:

Now my grandad was only little, but hard as nails, still a brickie into his 70's. My dad is 6'3" 17 stone, his brother is 6' 17 stone ex pro rugby player so the brothers didn't fair too well when they got hold of them either :lol:

That's the trouble with the young un's nowadays, they think they invented violence and being hard, you just never know who you are fcking with.


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

try again lost me in that 1 mr just sayin if it was tyson end of


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome.

The guy deserved the beating. Shame the video footage missed half of the battering coz the dude was bleeding a fair bit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

celtic72 said:


> try again lost me in that 1 mr just sayin if it was tyson end of


seems like you have a real issue with this black llad getting a slap, even though he deserved it?


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

russ m8 im old fashioned myself and a good slaps fine in my book ,i thought personally that the elder done good but at the sametime with his age it was easier for him to have hatred being an american hating blacks .... okay you feckers i know maybe i need to think more


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Celtic, its always good to hear the flip side mate. There will always be conflicting views but is that such a bad thing on a forum, i think not... it would all get a bit gay if we just agreed with each other all the while.

(sh1t now i've done it... i'll be labelled a homophobe now:cursing

:lol:


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

cheese when i seen vid automaticaly i had my view but hey im no1s [email protected] unless they are nice looking like me , theres a flip side


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

celtic72 said:


> nothing to do with racism haaaa right so why is the vast of the majority of people black ot the back of the bus as they got told to do and that old wana be starts his crap and runs to front , you cant teach an old dolg new tricks eh


care to explain:confused1:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Khaos said:


> care to explain:confused1:


Like the new avi Khaos, Elmo is awesome. :thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

What most people forget is that words can't inflict physical damage, i've had people shout racist abuse in my face and i just laughed:lol:...it was a different story when they pushed me though:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Like the new avi Khaos, Elmo is awesome. :thumb:


Elmo is the best:thumb:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

That was fcking

AMAZING

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

captain birdseye sure can fight.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

You guys know that weird incomprehensible "logic" that Euroboy/bore/bone uses in his acid induced posts ................?

I think he may well have a Glaswegian cousin from the same shallow end of the gene pool.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Khaos said:


> What most people forget is that words can't inflict physical damage, i've had people shout racist abuse in my face and i just laughed:lol:...it was a different story when they pushed me though:whistling: :whistling:


pushing can't cause physical damage either, unless your a pussy. lol


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Khaos said:


> *What most people forget is that words can't inflict physical damage, i've had people shout racist abuse in my face and i just laughed* :lol: ...it was a different story when they pushed me though:whistling: :whistling:


Exactly... thank you!!! :thumb:



BlitzAcez said:


> pushing can't cause physical damage either, unless your a pussy. lol


Well come here ... I wanna give you a push!


----------



## richt48 (Jan 31, 2008)

That video is sooooo funny!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

UKWolverine said:


> No ones mentioned the racist comments coming from the girls behind the camera, goading him "say it again pinky" I think the black guy has just taken whatever the older guy said out of proportion or was showing off to the girls.


From what i gather, it is the black guy being racist from the start.

The white guy says something like 'i dont care who shines my shoes'.

Meanwhile the black guy and his pathetic little girls are shouting racist remarks whilst at the back of the bus.

The old pensioner gets up and moves to the front to avoid confrontation.

The girls at the back of the bus are continuously saying racist remarks and steel the old pensioner's bag.

The wannabe gangster gets up and tries to attack the old pensioner and gets smashed onto the floor with a few clean punches.

The wannabe gangster and his crony female friends start mouthing off at the end and she has stolen the old pensioner's bag.

Thats how the story goes.

LOL the pensioner looks like solid snake from the metal gear solid series lol. Tats on his arms, mustve been ex marine or even special forces, infact you could see straight away that he was in total control when he took his glasses off (when the wannabe gangster removes his glasses to try and stare out the old pensioner) and he removes his glasses totally unphased by him. You can see from that point onwards that this is no ordinary pensioner, hes trained, hes either been doing boxing a long time or hes been in the forces (tats on his arm). Either way, the racist gangster got smacked up by an old pensioner, good stuff.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah he was a Vietnam veteran apparently, and spent 14 years in jail. Theres an interview with him here:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

DanB said:


> Yeah he was a Vietnam veteran apparently, and spent 14 years in jail. Theres an interview with him here:


Haha, my Dad is a 64 year old vietnam vet as well. I think i might just show him this hahaha, he will laugh.

Although my Dad was in the australian army, not the us.

Just goes to show really, you can have all the 50 cent gangsta crap, the jay z 'im a multi millionaire gangsta and sex all da galz' garbage, all the rubbish in the media and they actually believe it in their heads, then when they come up against a 67 year old vietnam vet they get smashed onto the floor of the bus looking like a little p*ssy.

Just goes to show, whilst the younger generation get mixed up and manipulated by the media to actually think they are 'gangsta' blah blah, the vets just smash the crap out of them when it actually comes to it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

I ****ing hate african ethnic types like that...''Wha whaaa'' squaking like a parrot, served the **** right and pity the old bloke didn't punch that gobby cow at the back of the bus aswell!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> I ****ing hate ********* like that...''Wha whaaa'' squaking like a parrot, served the **** right and pity the old bloke didn't punch that gobby cow at the back of the bus aswell!


Is that comment really necessary...Just makes you look dumb IMHO...


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Heres the poor old bastard getting tazered by the police.

gWW7NckzRCc[/MEDIA]]


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> I ****ing hate ******* like that...''Wha whaaa'' squaking like a parrot, served the **** right and pity the old bloke didn't punch that gobby cow at the back of the bus aswell!


 Woops....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Hahahaha


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

great interview there.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

good -respect your elders- totally deserved IMO plastic gangsters, they come in all colours though. I hope when im that age i can dispense that sort of punishment to a lil chav in the same position


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> I ****ing hate ******* like that...''Wha whaaa'' squaking like a parrot, served the **** right and pity the old bloke didn't punch that gobby cow at the back of the bus aswell!


don't use the N word on the board please it is racist and offensive


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I found my mates responce to this video so funny.

hmmmmm that "old guy" is never 67. imagine him without the beard and he would look young i think between 40 - 50 the beard doesnt even look real? i think hes some hard fighter who disguises him self as an old man an easy target then just ****s cocky people up. We dont really know how the argument is started do we. looks like the camera starts rolling half way through the argument

:lol:


----------



## bowey (Apr 26, 2009)

I TOLD YOU NOT TO **** WITH ME!

LMFAOOOOOOOOO


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Things like this renew my faith in humanity, if you think the old dog is racist you need to watch that clip again.

Some scummy asshole gangster wanna be loser gets exactly what he deserves, just glad all his homies get to see it on the you tube


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> I ****ing hate ********* like that..!


oh no he did not. :ban:


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Hmm black guy saying something bout transit or something at the very start so im guessing they only started filming after either party said something. Old guy is asking how much for a spit shine as apparently the black guy offered xD.

Respect your elders much 



PHHead said:


> First off that "old man" is never 67, 50 at most IMO and also the video has been edited so you can't hear how the conversation started............most likely the white guy made a derogatory comment to the black guy to spit shine his shoes and then the black guy rightly kicked off!


Dunno bout that why lie about your age in a situation in that? Looks on par with my grandpa who is 70 xD And the quick temper as well 



Britbb said:


> From what i gather, it is the black guy being racist from the start.
> 
> The white guy says something like 'i dont care who shines my shoes'.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of Liquid >.>'


----------



## The_General (Feb 23, 2010)

lmao! i think the whole situation is ****ed up!

check the old mans interview out






hes ****ed in his head man! lmao!


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

Titchy Dan said:


> The guys 67 - how many people that age do you know who dont hold views or joke about racist things? Personally i dont think it was racist. He doesnt have to be black to be polishing his shows, just below him class wise its got nothing to do with colour!
> 
> Personally good on the older chap! I wouldnt dream about acting that way to an elderly person... or mabe thats just because i was bought up nicely


spot on comment.

it always has to be racist what if he said it to a white male would it still be racist answers on a post card


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Ow well that gives more info 

I think chuck norris has a competitor!

Well Vietnam close enough.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

coldo said:


>


 ha ha good that


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

The_General said:


> lmao! i think the whole situation is ****ed up!
> 
> check the old mans interview out
> 
> ...


Noway that's the same guy. They sound completely different and the guy on the bus has his head screwed right on, the other looks like a **** head talking crap, his story doesn't even make sense.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Posted this in another thread, but it's an interview with the Black guy "gangster"


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> I ****ing hate african ethnic types like that...''Wha whaaa'' squaking like a parrot, served the **** right and pity the old bloke didn't punch that gobby cow at the back of the bus aswell!


----------

